# Jack, the not-so-posh Corgi that I've recently fostered...



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

just LOVES camping! Seems he can't wait to leave the draughty stately pile where he grew up for the next adventure on the road. His first motorhoming trip included a 10 mile walk in the Vale of Ffestiniog. Next was an epic slog via Offa's **** to Moel Famau. That's it - he's a convert; he'll never go back to the old soft life. 

He was a perfect, quiet gentleman on site but very wary of the screaming children that were bouncing around. His aggression issues are being sorted by my, calm assertive pack-leadership and plenty of excercise (a million thanks Cesar Millan!). To round it all, he travels in the 'van beautifully and is great company for Murph.

So no regrets in fostering him! Started pet passport procedures today so he just may find himself in Finikounda on the Peloponnese next January.

Thanks again to all who provided a sounding board when I was unsure of taking him on. It really wasn't a decision to go into lightly, but after a few weeks, I'm pretty sure it was the right one.


Jacquie


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

All the best. I'm sure your trust will be rewarded. Doug.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's not C.O.R.G.I any more, its Gas Safe Register. :lol:  :lol: 


Sorry about that, just couldn't resist!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

TR5 said:


> It's not C.O.R.G.I any more, its Gas Safe Register. :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Sorry about that, just couldn't resist!


I think that Jack would be the first to agree that he's far from being 'gas safe'!

Arf!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great story Jacquie and thanks for the update,

I have been wondering how you were progressing with the new dog since your first post asking for advice (even though I think you had already made your mind up :lol: )

In my opinion a dog and bitch make the best combination,it certainly has for us anyway.

He is certainly a very lucky hound as it looks like you have loads of adventures planned for him.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww look he's smiling in that pic. He looks soooo happy! Well done for taking him on.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Awwwww look he's smiling in that pic. He looks soooo happy! Well done for taking him on.


He really is a much happier dog. Been following your Scottish Meet plans....crossing my fingers for May - I think Jack would love it up there!

Jacquie


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> Great story Jacquie and thanks for the update,
> 
> I have been wondering how you were progressing with the new dog since your first post asking for advice (even though I think you had already made your mind up :lol: )
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve - 
Yes, there was never any doubt about dog/bitch combo. Glad I did it, but it makes me think of the hundreds of strays I came across in Greece and Italy. Wish I had room for more! 
By the way, if anyone is looking to adopt a very needy case, check out www.straysofgreece.org. 
I ran into them on the ferry to Venice. They had seven dogs that had been prepared in Greece for homes in the UK. Murph and I visited them in the onboard kennels often during our journey. They had been remarkably well-socialised and lovingly nursed back to health from a myriad of ailments. Good people.

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

What you really need now is a fancy flashing avatar with both dogs on it.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> What you really need now is a fancy flashing avatar with both dogs on it.


I definitely have avatar-envy! Now where's that tutorial???


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee (Dave) did mine,he is a very helpful chap,all I did was send the photos to him and he returned my flashing avatar which I changed on my profile.Try sending him a pm,I'm sure he will oblige.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, how I love a happy ending 
Lesley


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Yip, Jack really does look soooo happy in the photo.
Just goes to prove our pets don't a stately mansion or fancy pad to live in.

- Give them some love and attention and a bit of adventure and they're as happy as can be


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Well done on fostering the little fella  

You will find it very rewarding , especially when he moves on to his new home ( if he moves on that is :wink: )


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

damondunc said:


> Well done on fostering the little fella
> 
> You will find it very rewarding , especially when he moves on to his new home ( if he moves on that is :wink: )


Yup - 'fostering' is just the family of my client's euphemism for 'we want to keep ownership but not _actually take care of the dog'. He'll effectively be my animal, but they can ask for him back at any time. On the bright side; they'll pay all his bills. Truth is, if I end up with him for another month or so, they'll only be able to pry him from my clawed hands over my cold, decaying corpse. He's a rather endearing dwarf dog._


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Helllllooooooo Jack*

Sorry for being late on parade!

Jack looks like he's had a great time on that walk! I'm so pleased it went well and he's settled in.

Well done for taking the gamble Jac. It was most definitely the right decision.

Happy travelling and holidays

Ginge


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I, too, am late on parade but I was thinking of you often while we waited for news!

Sorry to hear that Jack was unhappy around children. 

If Jack did not see children during the his "critical" period of socialisation they will be like aliens 8O to him. It is possible to work on that but will mean lots of exposure to the little blighters (with all the risk that it involves) while he is calm (distance usually helps) and receptive. Of course he could have had a bad experience at the hands of a child. While he may have learned to trust some adults he may never have had the chance to learn to trust children.

Anxiety prevents learning.

Close proximity (to the fear stimulus) makes the dog anxious.

Using distance to lower the level of anxiety and therefore facilitate learning is a tried and tested way of dealing with dogs that are poorly socialised and habituated.

The amount of exposure that the dog needs to the fear stimulus varies with each individual. It may only take weeks of exposure or it may never happen. All depends on the dog, how much time and committment is available from the handler and other things beyond our control.

Glad he is otherwise having a fantastic time with you and Murph!

Pat


----------

